# PC Shuts down on USB connect



## cly (Dec 8, 2010)

I am having a problem that I am trying to figure out/verify.  Occasionally when I plug a devise (phone, headset, etc...) into my USB port my PC immediately shuts down and reboots.  When I say it shuts down I do not mean Windows closes everything and nicely reboots.  I mean it immediately turns off, beeps, then start booting up.  Also, I do not even push the USB all the way in.  As soon as the USB device makes contact to the USB plug the PC shuts off.  It does not happen every time but happens fairly often.  Could this possibly be to static or a short? 

Thanks


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 8, 2010)

Sounds like a short to me.  I'd check wiring and whatnot; make sure you don't have bare wire on metal.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 8, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Sounds like a short to me.  I'd check wiring and whatnot; make sure you don't have bare wire on metal.



+1 reseat the USB headers on the motherboard.


----------



## cly (Dec 8, 2010)

What does it mean to reset the USB headers? Is this to solve a short problem?  If it is a short why wouldn't it do it every time?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 8, 2010)

cly said:


> What does it mean to reset the USB headers?



You will need to open your case, see where the USB cable is connected on the motherboard, fully remove it and replace it.  Please make sure you do this while the computer is off though.


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 8, 2010)

If this happens on all ports, can be a PSU or motherboard problem.


----------



## cly (Dec 9, 2010)

I took a look inside.  THere is not much that can be wrong with the wiring.  Its pretty straight forward.  If it was a faulty PSU wouldn't I actually have to plug the USB device into the USB slot.  Like I had said earlier the computer shuts off when I just make contact with the USB plug.


----------



## cly (Dec 9, 2010)

And it does not happen everytime.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 9, 2010)

i dont think its a psu problem, u would likely see problems without this usb situation if that was the case.

And definitely sounds like a short of some kind. Is the usb plug on the case? or is it in the back of the mobo. If its on the case, unplug the usb header from your mobo and just use the slots in the io panel.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 9, 2010)

> If this happens on all ports, can be a PSU or motherboard problem.


+1 I had this problem once and it was a PSU on the verge of going bad. I replaced it and it has never done it again.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 9, 2010)

Be carefull my friend had this problem with a usb hardrive, he plugged it in one day and it killed his motherboard.


----------



## cly (Dec 9, 2010)

So far I have only had the problem with the front USB ports on the case.  I have not been able duplicate the problem with the rear USB ports on the MOBO.


----------



## b82rez (Dec 9, 2010)

Check your motherboard guide (if you don't have one, get one online) for USB headers. Find it on your motherboard and reseat them. I had an issue with a mate who acidentally plugged the USB headers into the firewire on the mobo...and this happened.


----------



## cly (Dec 9, 2010)

I just checked the USB connection and it is plugged into the USB header.  When I connect the device and the pc dose not shut down the USB port works fine.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 9, 2010)

wiring/socket/cable problem on front usb...  

1. turn off PC, open case
2. find the "wires" that go from the front panel to the usb"headers" on the mainboard
3. unplug them all
4. check wires and sockets carefully
5. reconnect ONLY ONE
6. reboot PC and discover
7. if fault remains, you have localised it. if fault doesnt return then mark that as good
8. rinse and repeat with other usb ports


----------



## cly (Dec 9, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> wiring/socket/cable problem on front usb...
> 
> 1. turn off PC, open case
> 2. find the "wires" that go from the front panel to the usb"headers" on the mainboard
> ...



The problem with this is that the PC does not always restart when I connect the USB device.  So it is hard to tell if I have isolated the problem or if it is one of the times that it does not turn off.


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 9, 2010)

cly said:


> I took a look inside.  THere is not much that can be wrong with the wiring.  Its pretty straight forward.  If it was a faulty PSU wouldn't I actually have to plug the USB device into the USB slot.  Like I had said earlier the computer shuts off when I just make contact with the USB plug.



A faulty or underpowered PSU can make these things.
The USB power wires make contact as soon as you try to contact even if it isn't fully seated
And doesn't necessarily have to happen all the time


Try a Linux LiveCD and see if the problem continues



TeXBill said:


> +1 I had this problem once and it was a PSU on the verge of going bad. I replaced it and it has never done it again.



Yeah as soon as the +5V rail get some load...



ShiBDiB said:


> i dont think its a psu problem, u would likely see problems without this usb situation if that was the case.



Doesn't not necessarily as a USB device consumes energy up to 2.5 W and therefore more load to the PSU +5V or +5Vsb, a faulty or underpowered PSU, I repeat, can make issues that nobody wouldn't think the culprit was the PSU.


----------



## cly (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow, I think this may determine that it is some kind of a short in my front panel.  In addition to the USB ports I also have and headphone and microphone 3.5mm jack.  Today when I plugged in a set of headphones my computer rebooted.  I cant imagine this is a faulty PSU.  Does this definitely mean it is a short?


----------



## Exeodus (Dec 10, 2010)

This happened to me once back in the day with my socket A motherboard.  It was the power circuitry on the board failing that was causing the issue.


----------



## cly (Dec 10, 2010)

does that mean the mobo is bad?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2010)

Does it reboot when you plug USB into the back of the motherboard? (I didnt read the whole thread)


----------



## cly (Dec 10, 2010)

I have not had an issue where plugging a usb into the back has caused it to reboot.  As I mentioned plugging headphones into the front panel also caused a reboot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2010)

OK then it sounds like the front panel has a short, contact XCLIO and see if they can send you the another front panel. also may consider a new case all together?


----------



## cly (Dec 10, 2010)

I emailed Xclio yesterday.  I heard their customer service sux.  not expecting too much.  THinking a new case.  thanks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2010)

If you do and you need a case that is good quality but low price then consider the nice NZXT M59 for 49.99 (39.99 After MIR) + Free shipping!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146058&cm_re=m59-_-11-146-058-_-Product

Best mid tower case i have ever used!


----------

